# Here It Is: DIY Adjustable Drift Breaker for 28” Blower



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

After reading this thread, I was inspired to make my own drift breaker for the Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE I recently bought. I wanted to go the extra mile and make it a 3 piece modular type. Since there was no way I'd buy a kit for $60-80, I bought some flat steel and busted out my tools.

Example:









I didn't take pictures while I was doing it, but it's pretty straightforward. Measure the true distance of the box, add 1.5" to either end for the 90° curves, cut the remainder into equal pieces. Measure your spacing, drill 3 holes to allow height adjustable, then drill your cutting section holes. File, clean, primer and paint in matching Regal Red. Then make two trips to the hardware store for fasteners because they just weren't quite right the first time. 😅

The hardest part was getting those angles on the top cutting section without the proper tools. I used a table mounted vise that was way too small and a torch to shape it. Anyway, she's finally mounted up (along with some sweet Arnold skid shoes because the OEM ones weren't adjusted right and totally wasted). Here's a look:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You are going to love those poly roller skids, just parodically pay note that they are free wheeling, and not iced over ... I have them on many of my fleet.

As far as drift cutters, I appreciate your ingenuity. I have removed them from some of my units that had them, and they are still hanging on the wall in my shop. I never found the need for them, and they were just in the way. Going forward, you will surely be able to make your own scrapper bars/ cutting edge. I have even been making my own poly glide skids from poly stock lately.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Drift cutters may, may, only be an advantage if you are regularly getting snows 12" over the top of the snowblower.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Drift cutters may, may, only be an advantage if you are regularly getting snows 12" over the top of the snowblower.


I probably won't need them every time, but here in ND, we get a lot of drifting. The geography of our yard and driveway causes the wind to take a path that creates a lot of buildup near the garage door and of course you have (s)no-gates plow in at the end of the driveway. Luckily, if they don't get much use, they only cost me about $12-14 all in (fasteners, paint, metal).


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you can buy adjustable ones for not that much money. i only remove them from a machine if i am scrapping them. General PDP Template


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> you can buy adjustable ones for not that much money. i only remove them from a machine if i am scrapping them. General PDP Template


Well, sure, but what's the fun in that? 😅 I think part of me just wanted to see if I could make it work.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

some people just don't have the time and the cost is reasonable if you take into consideration how much time you have into making/prepping and painting them. the kits also come with the big speed nuts so it makes it easier to adjust without tools.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

Excellent job @mphilleo.
Sometimes I wonder how the stores can justify the high cost of such a simple item. Good on you for making your own.
It looks fantastic on your machine too. It will work great chopping down the snow into the bucket where it should go.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> You are going to love those poly roller skids, just parodically pay note that they are free wheeling, and not iced over ... I have them on many of my fleet.
> 
> As far as drift cutters, I appreciate your ingenuity. I have removed them from some of my units that had them, and they are still hanging on the wall in my shop. I never found the need for them, and they were just in the way. Going forward, you will surely be able to make your own scrapper bars/ cutting edge. I have even been making my own poly glide skids from poly stock lately.


Thank you, @Oneacer ! I'll definitely keep an eye on those wheels. I have some good Dupont Teflon spray lube I can put on the skids and wheel to help keep things freed up.



Pauljp said:


> Excellent job @mphilleo.
> Sometimes I wonder how the stores can justify the high cost of such a simple item. Good on you for making your own.
> It looks fantastic on your machine too. It will work great chopping down the snow into the bucket where it should go.


 Thank you, @Pauljp ! I'll have to report back on how it works after we get a good snow here. I would've never believed it, but stuff like this helps me not hate the onset of winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very nice and sturdy looking. I built this machine and powder coated the parts black cheery but the previous owner made the drift cutters and they were just painted gold.
Around here they would come in handy a couple times a season.
Fortunately now that i am "retired" sort of I can go out and do a foot at a time when we get the 3 foot dumps.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Pauljp said:


> Sometimes I wonder how the stores can justify the high cost of such a simple item.


i don't see how you can consider $37 that much if the OP thinks he spent about $12-14 making them. then also take into consideration the cost of shipping them and stores having to make some profit to stay open. really doesn't seem too bad to me.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> very nice and sturdy looking. I built this machine and powder coated the parts black cheery but the previous owner made the drift cutters and they were just painted gold.
> Around here they would come in handy a couple times a season.
> Fortunately now that i am "retired" sort of I can go out and do a foot at a time when we get the 3 foot dumps.
> View attachment 200786


Thank you, hopefully they hold up okay. It's 1/8" thick, so it should probably be fine. The design you posted is very interesting. I like how it adds structure and rigidity to the bucket while serving as a drift breaker...and I think it looks like it's adjacent to the skid shoes as well.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't see how you can consider $37 that much if the OP thinks he spent about $12-14 making them. then also take into consideration the cost of shipping them and stores having to make some profit to stay open. really doesn't seem too bad to me.


I quote part of the first paragraph of this thread:
*"Since there was no way I'd buy a kit for $60-80"*


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Pauljp said:


> I quote part of the first paragraph of this thread:
> *"Since there was no way I'd buy a kit for $60-80"*


i posted a link to a set of universal ones for $37. home depot actually has the same set for $35. i always forget that home depot is usually a tiny bit cheaper than everywhere else as long as they have the parts in stock. 


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/atlas-universal-drift-cutter-kit-for-snowblowers/1001134510


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For anyone considering this project, I purchased this Husqvarna Drift Cutters Kit 532183614 for about $18USD plus shipping from Jack's (Lowes still has them at that price, as do others). I like that they are fully adjustable, but when mounted on my Honda HS80 the vibration would loosen the large wingnuts, despite the lock washers on there. When I transferred them to my HSS1332, I went with stainless steel and Nyloc nuts, very similar to @mphilleo. Later, I also added the Gripo bucket extension.


----------



## Pauljp (10 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't see how you can consider $37 that much if the OP thinks he spent about $12-14 making them. then also take into consideration the cost of shipping them and stores having to make some profit to stay open. really doesn't seem too bad to me.


Here are the drift cutters from Honda Canada.
This is why I asked the question: "Sometimes I wonder how the stores can justify the high cost of such a simple item."
.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pauljp said:


> Here are the drift cutters from Honda Canada.
> This is why I asked the question: "Sometimes I wonder how the stores can justify the high cost of such a simple item."
> .
> View attachment 200790


Those are $94USD at Jack's, so at least a little better...


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> For anyone considering this project, I purchased this Husqvarna Drift Cutters Kit 532183614 for about $18USD plus shipping from Jack's (Lowes still has them at that price, as do others). I like that they are fully adjustable, but when mounted on my Honda HS80 the vibration would loosen the large wingnuts, despite the lock washers on there. When I transferred them to my HSS1332, I went with stainless steel and Nyloc nuts, very similar to @mphilleo. Later, I also added the Gripo bucket extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty cool setup. I like the extension in particular.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Those are $94USD at Jack's, so at least a little better...


Hey Tabora, I just tried to look up the price of these? Jacks May have picked up my Canadian ip. The price I’m quoted is $150. At todays exchange rate $94 US is $129 CA. Then is delivered to Canada we would have to pay brokerage fees and 15% sales tax. 
Jacks $150 US at today’s rate would be $207 CA. The brokerage and 15% tax would be charged on that!
I hear SOME people pay to be abused (not judging) We hear in Canada get a lot of PRICE abuse, eventually you begin to enjoy the pain lololol! Again not judging what adults do in the privacy of their own home lol.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Hey, that's still $109.75 in USD! I don't regret my decision, yet, but thanks for the reassurance @STEPNOUT !


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

STEPNOUT said:


> Hey Tabora, I just tried to look up the price of these? Jacks May have picked up my Canadian ip. The price I’m quoted is $150. At todays exchange rate $94 US is $129 CA. Then is delivered to Canada we would have to pay brokerage fees and 15% sales tax.
> Jacks $150 US at today’s rate would be $207 CA. The brokerage and 15% tax would be charged on that!
> I hear SOME people pay to be abused (not judging) We hear in Canada get a lot of PRICE abuse, eventually you begin to enjoy the pain lololol! Again not judging what adults do in the privacy of their own home lol.


That's awful. It comes up with $94.14 for me...


----------

